# SMTP Server error (UCE)



## jay-p (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm getting this error with my SMTP Server (UCE strictly prohibited). Is there anyone who can resolve this problem?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Unsolicited Commercial E-mail (UNE) ie. spam

Where are you seeing this message and what smtp server are you running?


----------



## jay-p (Jul 20, 2010)

I get this result when i'm testing it on telnet. I'm using smtp.apollohosting.com.


----------

